# Lee Valley Tools Wood Lathe Courses



## jcdammeyer (Sep 28, 2022)

Has anyone ever taken one of the Lee Valley "how to use a wood lathe" course?  They are starting to talk about doing in store classes again and I've always wanted to enhance my grade 8 shop lessons.


----------



## trlvn (Sep 29, 2022)

I couldn't find a course being offered by Lee Valley.  Just a demonstration...IOW no hands on.  I think it is important to actually hold the tools and feel them cutting.

Have you checked out a local woodturning guild or club?  Most of them are very welcoming to new members with small group or one-on-one coaching for very little money.  I don't know anything about them, but I did find:





__





						Island Woodturners Guild
					






					www.islandwoodturners.ca
				




Craig


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 29, 2022)

I'm a member of Island Woodturners and haven't been terribly impressed. They eagerly took my membership dues but they are basically incommunicado. I asked if there were any local mentors and never heard a peep back from the President.


----------



## David_R8 (Sep 29, 2022)

jcdammeyer said:


> Has anyone ever taken one of the Lee Valley "how to use a wood lathe" course?  They are starting to talk about doing in store classes again and I've always wanted to enhance my grade 8 shop lessons.


Was this at our local store?


----------



## jcdammeyer (Sep 29, 2022)

It was all before COVID that they used to have a series of wood working (and turning) classes.  I got a newsletter that said they were starting to do these again.  Nothing on the lathe, at least locally, but I thought I'd ask if anyone had taken a wood turning class.

Decades ago, before Home Depot, House of Tools, there was a wood working supply store with high end lathes etc.; in Esquuimalt.  In fact I bought my first bag of shellac flakes there.  But like so many of the specialty stores, it vanished after the box stores came in with lower prices on the generic tools that paid the rent.


----------



## curmudgeon (Oct 29, 2022)

I think that Wood to Works in Courtenay offers wood turning courses.  250-331-9392


----------



## jcdammeyer (Oct 29, 2022)

Saturday morning and afternoon Lee Valley has Lathe demonstrations.


----------

